# 99 beetle cup holder



## zman111 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a 99 beetle and it has 3 cup holders in the front console and one in the rear console (they twist in) I am missing the rear one and one of the front ones is cracked, I would like to replace them but I have looked hi and low and cant find then anyplace. Where can I get them besides the dealer?
thanks


----------



## zman111 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 99 beetle cup holder (zman111)*

WOW this post is a few days old and not one person knows how to get a replacement part? or if they even make them? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: 99 beetle cup holder (zman111)*

https://www.1stvwparts.com
Has them in stock in all colors


----------



## kenda98 (Nov 15, 2004)

ebay


----------

